
The Battle for Usenet (1995) - dredmorbius
http://www.skypoint.com/members/gimonca/usewar.html
======
dredmorbius
_Several Usenet regulars have taken up Kibo 's grepping technique to search
for articles related to their personal interests, regardless of which Usenet
newsgroup the article was posted to. A more disruptive variation showed up in
1992, when a person using the name Hasan Mutlu started following up articles
that mentioned Turkey with strange ravings about "Armenian genocide against
Turks". The same person would use several names over the next couple of years;
the one that stuck was Serdar Argic...._

That is, one of the earliest cases of automated Internet abuse was an
automated propaganda disinformation bot aimed at sowing nationalistic division
over genocide.

 _Plus ça change_...

